# June 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for all those testing in June.

Good luck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm testing on 4th June. Had FET today and have one top grade embryo hopefully snuggling in for the next 9 months.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

hi Lil75, my OTD is the 5th! but I doubt I'd be able to wait that long. although ignorance is bliss and i'm basking in being PUPO so might just sit it out


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Aggieblue,

I agree.....so hard to wait but then I think the same as you.....not knowing means I can enjoy being PUPO. Not sure I'll still think that as the time gets nearer though   

How are you feeling since? I'm bit crampy so taking it easy


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Lil75, I'm still sore, although gets better if i lie down. I did walk quite a bit today so not surprised I'm sore. I felt quite uncomfortable after EC as well for longer than normal, i think my cervix just doesn't like being messed with  

i;m trying to have a lot of positive thoughts but also all this feels a bit surreal!


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi girls hope you don’t mind me joining you! I’m 2dp3dt of 2 embabys  test date is 9th just but I’m going to start testing from this Sunday 2nd June. I’ll be 7dp3dt. This is my last go as I don’t want to put my body through ivf any more and I’ve none frozen.


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

welcome odineen! i'll be testing on Sunday too, I will be 9dp5dt. fingers crossed it's good news for us both! my OTD is the 5th but definitely can't wait that long.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome Odineen to the madness of the tww! Congrats on being PUPO!! 

I am a chicken.......I won't test early. I've had chemical pregnancies in the past and so will get bloods done on the 4th.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Abbie yes I’m a serial poas attic!

Lil I totally understand where you’re coming from. My first cycle was a chemical and second was a mc at 7 weeks! I had my twins on my third cycle and tested positive from 5dp5dt my last cycle I never had a line at all!

I was to sure if anyone was actually chatting on this page!


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello ladies  decided to cross over from the may 2 week wait as I cycled then but my otd is 3rd june, im a single lady using donor sperm 3 iuis all bfns this is my very first ivf still doesn't seem real ive actually done a cycle! I know I wont make it til otd without af showing im totally prepared for another bfn it will be my 4th in 4 months! so know I hav to get on with it but it wont make it any easier or less upsetting no matter how much you expect it its just awful I hope everyone her is feeling a lot more positive and hopeful than me! wishing you all the best lets hope june is a happy lucky month full of bfps hope you are all feeling as calm,relaxed and positive as possible its not a bfn until a test says so...x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah mollymartha hopefully this will your time. Seems from your signature that you have a blast in board......that's great news. Congrats on being PUPO! 

The tww is definitely the worst part of this journey. Fingers crossed our dreams will come true


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

So I'm having a wobble today........feeling low. Don't feel like it has worked. Its such a rollercoaster isn't it. Yesterday I was fine but today just feel negative about it. I am trying to stay in the moment.....I can hear my acupuncture telling me to "stay focused on now, and trust" but I am failing miserably today!


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

i'm the same Lil75, woke up really low and pessimistic. the twinges have gone away now. just feeling very normal in my body right now.  even feel AF is just around the corner!


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Same here Aggie......no twinges. Feeling very normal


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

it's so hard isn't it. I was so optimistic yesterday and then somehow today I just feel it's over. i have nice things planned for the next 4 days so hopefully that will help. Then i will know for sure on Sunday....


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

aw aggie and lil so sorry to hear you are both having a wobble! maybe its hormone thing as I started to feel low and despondent sunday too so maybe its to be expected at this stage? what with allthe drugs too its so hard to stay positive isn't it! I never feel positive any 2 week wait I just feel realistic and I already know right from day 1 its going to be yet another bfn again everyone tells me stay positive keep calm keep busy you never know etc but that's easier said than done isn't it, I hope you both feel better soon and can enjoy this magical pupo time its ours to enjoy as we have fought so hard to get this far but its so hard when you feel low and pessimistic I actually love the 2 week wait and the first week expecially im never impatient I want to stay in that pupo bubble forever! I dread the second week as otd get closer and af nearer that bit is awful and really hard emotionally! that's great aggie you have nice things planed for the next 4 days try and enjoy hem if you can, I hope it distracts you enough to try and take your mind off sunday impossible I know!! but the more you relax the better ive got a really good feeling for you this time.....
I had a weird pain in the night it woke me up just before 4am like a horizontal pain in a line across where the top of the uterus would be it made me feel sick I just took deep breaths and I took a while to get back to sleep it was kind of like an af pain but not an af pain if you know what I mean! very odd! I had a few  twinges last week but probably the ibs lol  I know af is coming soon very soon!! im dreading it as know it will be a bad heavy painful one and so so upsetting! im off 2 of my 3 jobs atm for half term  as 2 of them are in schools so im hoping the worst of af is done before Monday when we go back! how are you feeling on the pessaries? I have had some bloating only one very bad day the night before and morning of et I was so swollen I couldn't stand up straight that morning! but generally only been bloated sometimes I get bloated anyway from ibs the cyclogest has also definitely made me a bit more tired and bbs bigger! but no other side effects and nothing major im definitely having af feelings today cd 25 imsure you ladies have much better luck than me! keep smiling keep positive and hope you both feel more hopeful soon theres still every hope! x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well ladies, how are we all today? I am doing a bit better today.....at least a bit less negative. Had a lot of cramps yesterday evening but nothing today. Ah well I just need to be patient!! Will be dying to hear how you ladies get on testing.

Aggie, glad you have nice stuff planned for next few days......hope the time flies for you.

Molly, that pain might be a good sign. The uterus stretches a lot at the early stages of pregnancy so fingers crossed for you.

Jen, any more tests? Have you any symptoms? Hope you are keeping well

Take care ladies


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi Lil, feeling much better today after my absolute meltdown yesterday. Not more optimistic but definitely more emotionally stable 😄 
Not feeling any symptoms at all but of course it’s not over until it’s over, and there’s no AF yet so it’s still on. Still planning to test on Sunday, although now I’m not looking forward to it as much as I was. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! xxx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

glad you are feeling a bit brighter today lil that's good to hear it! whens your otd? those cramps could very well be good signs of that embryo getting cosy in thre its not over til a test says so! thank you for your kind wishes yes that pain te other niht was odd ever had it like that efore im feeling extremely af like today I don't get any pain just that sort of heavy full feeling and you just know don't you im dreading it absolutely dreading it!! I know it wont hold off til otd on Monday 

glad you too are feeling a bit brighter today, I know what you mean by saying you feel not more optimistic but more emotionally stable ive had several days like that the last few months some days you wake up and I know the slightest thing will start me crying most of the day, other days you just wake up feeling still very negative but kind of calm and accepting of it, thats good still no af its early days for you still , still plenty of time before otd so still loads and loads of hope yet! I hope you feel better and more confident come sunday we are all in this together every step of the way hang on in there !! you are so strong to have got this far I hope you are enjoying your busy days and trying to keep distracted before sunday try and enjoy yourself you don't need ay extra stress so have  as relaxed few days as you can x


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

how is everyone? anyone else n their 2WW? 

I'm doing an early test tomorrow (will be 9dp5dt)....  no symptoms at all but feeling premenstrual


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all!

I’m 6dp3dt I’ve tested the past 2 days bfn so I know trigger definitely out of my system. 

Symptoms today
Splitting headache (paracetamol just ain’t cutting it)
Orange/pink Colour mixed in with my persery when I wiped this morning. (Was there yesterday also)
Boobs sill very tender but starting to see blue veins.  
Heartburn been here past 3 days including burping causing loss of appetite.
Dull heavyness in my uterus (been there along with twinges and cramping from get go)

This is my last try and feeling so nervous that I’m  reading into my symptoms way to much.  

On my fet that I got my bfp I tested 5dp5dt but I was pregnant with twins. I’m scared to test tomorrow


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi odineen, symptom watching is the worst! I started feeling some tender boobs yesterday and a few times I've imagined that smells are stronger than normal......but I think it's paranoia. I also feel my tummy is very full.....all possible side effects from the meds. I am getting bloods done on Tuesday.

Aggie, best of luck with the rest tomorrow......I'll be thinking about you.

Jen, did you rest again yesterday? Hope you got to see those two lines again!

Mollymartha, remind me when your otd is? Hope this is your time too


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

sending you every single hope and bfp vibes for tomorrow aggie, we are all keeping everything crossed for you, lets all hope its a bfp ad if it isn't there is always plenty of hope yet on otd it will turn to a bfp, lots of ladies ive heard of have had that, I reckon you may well have a wonderful lovely surprise tomorrow though..feeling pre menstrual may well be that little embryo getting snuggy and no af yet it good news too I hope you manage some sleep tonight im so excited for you theres every hope it may have worked for you sending calm gentle vibes for the morning  x 

best of luck for tomorrow odineen your symptoms sound very promising indeed best of luck for tomorrow im really keeping everything ctossed for both you and aggie lets hope tomorrow is extremely lucky for you both it will be lovely to see some bfps here soon hope all goes well tomorrow its understandable you are nervous but im excited for you best of luck!! 

best of luck for Tuesday Lill, my otd is Monday 3rd but I wont be testing , I really don't think af will hang off much longer had mild af sort of feelings on and off the last few days I know its definitely imminent and only the cyclogest is holding it in! just once or twice a day I get sort of af feelings and have no pains just that general af type heavy dragging feeling  ive known all along it will be another bfn my 4th In 4 months I should be used to it by now! but im still going to find it so so hard emotionally I have never taken a home pregnancy test so far and never will think I have a phobia of them lol find it too upsetting and hard to I took the beta for 2 of my iuis as it s included in the iui package and even though af was messing about before otd but he nurses said test anyway just to be sure I wil only take a beta this time if af hold out til monday and the clinic insist just so I can stop the cyclogest I just want af to be over with now just get it over and done with the drugs are just delaying it so prolonging the torment! good luck for Tuesday im sure we wil hear some god news o this thread this week im exited for you all x


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning girls. 

So I’m 7dp3dt of an 8 cell and a 6 cell not sure of quality but the 8cell has 10% fragmentation and the 6 a little more. 

Tested this morning although peed at 11, 2 and 4 and tested just now. 

So yes I’m a psychotic hpter I think I got a positive. Major Squinter even used an app to prove to my partner it’s there   It/they stick!


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

still a bit early odineen, hopefully that line will get stronger tomorrow!

i tested in the middle of the night as i had to pee and couldn't sleep anyway. I'm 9dp5dt and it's a BFP! two strong lines... wow! really didn't expect that. my OTD is on wednesday so i'm gonna go in for a blood test to confirm, no more home tests. fingers crossed it will all go well!


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

oh wow aggie! I TOLD you I had a good feeling about you!!! wow so so delighted and happy for you just the best news, you must be so relieved and over the moon see and just goes to prove those earlier cramps probably were little one getting cosy! good luck for the blood test wednesday atleast then you can get your scan boked in how exciting keeping everything crossed for you all goes well for the next 9 months and you have a happy healthy pregnancy how will you celebrate today? 

odineen yes still very early for you but sound like it may well be god news for you too I hope it gets stronger on your next test please keep us updated! so excited for you too! 

I awoke again at 3am- why is it always 3- 4am lol every other night it seems to follow a pattern now, same pains as before af like cramps going horizontally across sort of the top of the uterus made me feel sick again so just took deep breaths and it went off again after about 20 minutes I just want af over with now and get it done I know its just the cyclogest holding it all in reading the next few days ....

congratulations again ladies enjoy your special news im so pleased for you x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Woohoo Aggie I'm so delighted for you. Great news.......wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!! So exciting

Odineen, great news for you too. Any line is good, right. Here's hoping they just get stronger! Yippee

MollyMartha, I'm with you on the blood tests. I have mine scheduled for Tuesday but am seriously tempted to test tomorrow. Dh thinks we should but sometimes ignorance is bliss.......if I don't know then I can believe for another day! Weird I know.

I think your pain in the  middle of the night is a good sign. Could be your uterus stretching.......I hope so

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

thanks everyone, it still feels very surreal. I hope i will feel a bit more confident after the blood tests. roll on Wednesday! i also hope this is the beginning of good luck for everyone on this thread.



mollymartha, i'm glad you were right about me   it's your OTD tomorrow, i think your symptoms sound very promising, will be thinking of you! 

Lil75, I decided to test for two reasons: I didn't want a stranger to tell me over the phone if i was pregnant or not, and once i decided that, I knew i didn't want to test and then go to work, so it had to be the weekend. i hoped 9dp5dt will be enough - also I didn't have trigger so I wasn't worried about false positive (not for that reason anyway). Tuesday is not far now anyway!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Great to see 2 BFPs already this month and it’s only the 2nd. 

I had my transfer today. 1 grade 5AA which I’m so happy to get. Also raises my hopes even higher. 
Great to be moving to this thread. It’s all progression

I’ve slways been a serial tester. Not sure what my plan is next week yet.


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hi lil god luck for the beta on Tuesday hopefully the 2 bfps already this month will follow on for you do you think you will test early, I know exactly what you mean about keeping the magic alive for as long as possible, I never want the pupo bubble to burst that's natural you wan to wait as long as possible to test, im sure alof of ladies are the same im never impatient in the 2 week wait I never want it to end and have to face the reality of another bfn and af so so hard and tough emotionally nah I love your positivity but those pains are just af signs I know its fluke its held off this long! tomorrow is cd 30 so ive really been pushing ky luck for a while now im just dreading he next few days/weeks tbh I really don't know how im going to face it and doubting seriously if I strong enough mentally to get through continual bfns im justfinding to absolutely awful and so upsetting im holdig it in atm but im dreading how im oing to manage at work this week felign very low and despondent tbh! 

aggie I hope you have had a lovely day and not too tired after your understandably restless /busy night! I got up at 6.30am to do my first cyclogest and I thought ooh I wonder if aggie has tested yet....! was keeping everything crossed for you haha yes im sure I said a few days ago I had a very good feeling for you I know how excited everyone at the clinic will be to hear your happy news! ....thank you for your kind wishes for tomorrow I wont be testing, I just want af to be over with now and get it out of the way all the twinges are definitely just af lingering im dreading the next few days/ weeks im already feeling very low and wobbly I know its just going to get worse! as I said above I don't know if I can cope with the heartache of this and more bfns 

welcome to the 2 week wait curlygirl yes isn't it great 2 bfps already in 2 days! let hope it starts off a lucky roll of them hey! excellent news of you et today sounds very promising was it fresh cycle or fet? yes it is great to get to this thread I see very single step as a hurdle to get through I only ever looked as far as the next scan, next blood test ,next injection I literally took it one step at a tie this cycle and that worked well for me I did get my hopes too high then as I thought im not think as fa ahead as ec or et as I may not get that far so it was a lovely surprise when I did! you are very brave testing a lot I honestly think I have a real phobia of tests! I have never tested at home for a pregnancy im such a wimp!! I only ever used ic's to test out the trigger on my 3rd iui I took the beta on my 1st and 2nd iuis as it was included in my package and even though af was messing about before otd the nurses said take it anyway just to be sure I never even bothered wit the beta by the 3rd iui just waited for af! whats the earliest do you think you will start test next week, I hope you stay busy/calm/distracted and its a bfp very early on for you save all that torment! x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

1dp5dt tick tock. 

Tiny cramps today but my gut feeling is the double progesterone pessaries every 8hrs


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

fingers crossed for you CurlyGirl! when will you test first?

mollymartha, odineen, Lil75, any news?


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

OTD is tomorrow so I re-tested this morning so there are no nasty surprises, but it’s still very much positive, with an even stronger line 🥰


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Ashmacbash i used First Response on my first pee of the day. Have you tried that?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Great news Aggie a stronger line is great to see x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great news Aggie. Heres to the next 9 months!! 

CurlyGirl........good luck in the tww......is torture!

Ashmacbash, hopefully you just tested too early.

MollyMartha, good luck today.......will be thinking about you!

BFN for me I'm afraid. My heart is broken......


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh Lil I’m so sorry. Such a painful journey. But don’t give up. Fight on x


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

oh no Lil75, I'm so sorry  sending you lots of hugs


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

1dp5dt tiny cramps
2dp5dt tiny cramps sporadically through the day

That’s it 

How is everyone?


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

aggie great news to hear your limne is getting stronger yay! hope that calms you a bit and reassures you, hpe the blod test tomorrow goes well and he numbers are good how exciting for you!!! 

lil oh dear im so so sorry to hear this my heart goes out to you it really does I know really how hard and awful this is to go through I had 3 in 8 weeks on iuis it really takes it out of you , I don't think you ever get over the hurt of bfns it literally breaks your heart so much I thinking of you today and sending out calm positive gentle vibes there are no words to soothe your pain but we are all hear to listen and support you a best we can we go through the highs and lows together be very gentle on yourself 

thank you all for your kind wishes and support erm well apparently its a bfp?!!! erm still in totally shock and disbelief, the beta came back at 687 I think, I was in work got the phonecall I was like oh here we go again same as before just got to get on with it..... then the nurse said are you sitting down I completely was so so shocked and in disbelief I had to go down 2 flights of stairs and find 2 colleagues I kept sayig are you sure are you joking, had to go and sit down for an hour I honestly thought I would faint ( not much much work got done today that's for sure luckily my boss and supervisors are aware of the treatments and have been fab and say no worries if I need to chat not sure if they meant sit there for an hour...lol) I had to go to the clinic today to pick up another cyclogest prescription,it was so so special today as both nurses were in plus my dr and the receptionist they were all so happy ad almost like a little celebration in there they are like a close family and take you in, today was really special to share that with them and to see them all there were a lot of hugs and happy words 
the nurse bless her said she knew first thing and as I have to walk past the clinic daily to and from work she was looking out of their front door to tell me first thing but missed me! I often see the staff on my way to work, im still in total disbelief I think its joke/someone else etc you know how you feel when you wake up from a sedation...I feel like that very confused giddy and totally shocked I am terrified of a chemical/ miscarriage etc I really think the worst all the time, im scared to be happy and im terrified everytime I go to the toilet incase im bleeding they have booked me in for a 7 week scan on 28th , I really cant think that far ahead yet they have said I can go in there anytime for a chat as they know how worried I am already and cant enjoy this , I can repeat the beta next week if I want, if I get that far I will do as id rather know then rather than go for the scan and there be bad news then thank you all so much for your kindness, friendship, support and advice so far we are all I this together I still dot believe its true I dont feel ay different literally the only thing I had was the tiniest tiniest strand of sorry tmi alert but pinky red cm on 7dpo but thought nothing of it, and I did start to test the trigger out last week but gave up after a few days on ic's and 2 of the 3 were the faintest bfps but I just thought oh thats evaporation lines lol im terrified the clinic have got this result wrong and this is going to be taken from me ive not had any symptoms except bloating and bigger bbs from the cyclogest and a bit tired last week and those af feelings im just terrified of that! all I can do now is take it literally one day at a time try and enjoy today never in my whole life did Imagine someone saying those words to me today so everyone who knows is really happy and excited for me but im too nervous to you very early days yet and a million things can go wrong I hope you ladies can take a piece of my happy day today to share around you all, as i said we go through everything together ive been there getting bfns 3 in a row and I know how hard and gutting it is to see someone else get good news when you are rock bottom I really hope this gives everyone hope yet however low you feel you CAN get further than you think, dont give up I lay in the hosptial bed a few weeks ago texting my friend saying I quit I cant do this anymore ive got no eggs im giving up its too hard ever since that nurse came in and said 12 egg its been a chain of the biggest surprises of my life, never ever believe that miracles cant happen a im proof they do, I don't know if this will be taken from me tomorrow next week or when but please keep going ladies whatever stage you are at theres too much joy and happiness the other side of this waiting for you if you give up you may miss out on what is the other side of the tunnel stay as positive as you can x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!! Fabulous news! So much for staying positive!


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi ladies. Can I join in please? I am 7dp6dt with FET

My fresh was a chemical and I was devastated. Had 1 frozen that took until day 6 to get to blast. 

Freeze went well and so did the transfer. Keeping everything crossed and defo not testing early as don’t want to know if another chemical. OTD is my sons 10th birthday on 10th. 

Good luck everyone and congrats to those with a BFP already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome Smudger.  Fingers crossed for you too over the next week. I had a chemical last cycle and it was fresh too. It’s awful isn’t it. You get so excited.  Xx


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks curlygirl. Yeah it's horrible as we just started accepting it was real when we got the news it wasn't  sorry to hear you went through it too.

Fingers crossed x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

MollyMartha........I am so delighted to hear your news!! I am genuinely over the moon for you. You deserve this so enjoy every second.......

Smudger, best of luck hun. Hope the tww flies for you. I had a few chems too.....they are very tough!


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Smudger, best of luck!

I just had my beta test this morning, anxiously waiting for the call with the results. I'm still terrified of chemical so hoping for a nice big number.


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

oh my god, they just called me, HCG levels are just over 1300, i'm over the moon! first pregnancy scan booked. this is starting to feel real now! 

i'm sending all of you lots of positive vibes


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow Aggie that’s fabulous news!  Do you feel anything ?


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks CurlyGirl 
Not feeling much still, All my friends who’ve been pregnant tell me to enjoy this before sickness hits but I just want to feel pregnant


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing to report on my symptoms today. I’ll still monitor them anyway 

1dp5dt tiny cramps
2dp5dt tiny cramps sporadically through the day
3dp5dt a few cramps but seems to be an hour or two after the progesterone, but not like yesterday - no symptoms really


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Aww Aggie that's fab news!! So happy for you  xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

wow aggies super news about the beta isnt that really high, do you think it may be twins , I had my et 2 days before you my 17dpo beta was 687 I think they said, ive ben frantically googling it since as have no idea on beta numbers! you must be so relieved! whens your scan boked for, so excited for you how far will you be then x


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry if TMI but for last 4 days I’ve had a bit of discharge and occasionally it’s very slightly pinkish. Getting a bit worried as suspect af is en route now. Have really sore boobs too 

How is everyone else getting on? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Smudger are you on progesterone? 

1dp5dt tiny cramps
2dp5dt tiny cramps sporadically through the day
3dp5dt a few cramps but seems to be an hour or two after the progesterone, but not like yesterday - no symptoms really 
4dp5dt nothing really. Did I imagine a slight metallic taste in my moth this morning?


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi curlygirl. Yes been on them since 6 days before transfer. Now at 10dp6dt. 

Had small cramps first couple of days then nothing much. Boobs got sore on Sunday and actually really painful today on the left side. Supposed to test Monday but may test Sunday because hubby is home then and it’s my sons birthday on Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey

Then I seriously doubt it’s AF coming as the hormone blocks that. 

Could be implantation? The window for that can be quite wide


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

If it fails the progesterone doesnt always stop your af. Have had quite a few friends that had theirs before end of 2ww. I didn't last time on my fresh but I had a chem pregnancy so don't know if I'd get mine with a BFN or not 

Fingers crossed on the implantation being the cause but from the reading up I've done it would seem a little late for that now.

So hope everything is ok

Hope you're doing ok. 2ww is horrible lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Not much to share 

1dp5dt tiny cramps
2dp5dt tiny cramps sporadically through the day
3dp5dt a few cramps but seems to be an hour or two after the progesterone, but not like yesterday - no symptoms really 
4dp5dt nothing really. Did I imagine a slight metallic taste in my moth this morning?
5dp5dt small infrequent cramps/dull ache  in my right ovary area. That’s all.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 

This afternoon I had a metallic taste in my mouth for a couple of hours. Can’t help but try and symptom spot


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Couldn’t help myself. I bought a test. Negative 


1dp5dt tiny cramps
2dp5dt tiny cramps sporadically through the day
3dp5dt a few cramps but seems to be an hour or two after the progesterone, but not like yesterday - no symptoms really 
4dp5dt nothing really. Did I imagine a slight metallic taste in my moth this morning?
5dp5dt small infrequent cramps/dull ache  in my right ovary area. That’s all.
6dp5dt metallic taste for a couple of hours last night, tiny cramps still feels like it would be progesterone


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

CurlyGirl.. you're only 7dpt, that could be still to early! i'm keeping everything crossed for you that that other line will appear in a few days!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha I hope so. I’m actually 6 do so even less likely.  God I want this.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Fingers crossed it's just too early Curlygirl.

My spotting stopped completely by last 2 days I've had a killer headache to the point I had to go to bed in the afternoon.

OTD is Monday but I'm testing tomorrow morning and I'm really hope it's good news 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s a BFN for me. Good luck to everyone else xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

so so sorry to hear this smudger wil you test again noonday jst in case you never know it may still yet be a bfp don't lose total hope just yet ive heard of ladies not get a bfp til test date or later thinking of you if it is a definite bfn im so sorry there are no words its totally rubbish and heartbreaking it really is we are all here to listen be gentle on yourself and take time to heal sending out calm gentle vibes x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I’m sorry Smudger I really thought it was implantation bleeding  I got another negative today too. I’m totally with you


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks ladies. 
I will test again tomorrow with standard hospital test just to say I’ve done it right when I call them with result but not expecting anything different. I know the drill with them. I will be told to keep taking tablets and pessaries for 3 days and test again because I haven’t had a bleed yet. 

It’s weird I feel pregnant and know I’m not so it’s a quite difficult atm xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I know what you mean. I’ve been feeling pregnant too but then since the negative test today I don’t feel anything 

Have you got any frozen?


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

This one was my only frozen from a fresh cycle that made me so ill and ended in chemical pregnancy. We had hoped the less stress of a FET would help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

i'm so sorry Smudger. it's so hard. I really thought you had implantation bleeding there too. 

CurlyGIrl, it's not over until it's over. I felt nothing from day 6 onwards. there was a lady here earlier who had a negative 2 days before OTD and got a positive on OTD. so not all is lost.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stupid early testing makes you so emotional. I’ve eaten my way through every carb in our house today. 

I’ll test tomorrow. That will be 8dp5dt

These early tests say 6 days early detection so it really crushes you when it’s past that and you’re still getting negatives.


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello, 

I had my first DE FET on Thur so have been resting and just taken it easy this weekend. OTD next Saturday. Our first fresh DE transfer in Oct last year was a BFN. Not sure why we waited so long to do an FET but just did not feel ready. 

Best of luck to all you ladies still waiting and hugs to all of you that have had a BFN this time...

x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Andro good luck to you x

I tested again today. Negative. So annoying. Donor eggs and top quality embryos. Plus I feel crampy and a bit sick this morning.


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Curlygirl

Sorry to hear it was a BFN again. 

I naively thought that our first fresh DE cycle last year would work first time as donor and top quality embies.  Ha! I was so wrong. 

Do you have any more embryos frozen?

x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

Yes we have 3 frozen. 

This will be our 7th DE attempt


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello

We have got one more left should this one not stick  and I've gone back on the list for another donor just in case. 

Best of luck w future transfers
x


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry it was another BFN curlygirl

As expected I've been told to keep taking tablets and pessaries and test again in 3 days but I've had heavier spotting and cramps today so expect AF to be here by tomorrow to save me doing that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Smudger. Why do they say continue for 3 days? Just in case there’s a late bfp?


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi curlygirl 
Yeah I was told the same for my fresh cycle even though I got several positives and then negative in test day so knew it was a chemical. 
They just make sure if you haven’t started AF by test day when you negative result. 
My AF is here now so won’t need to keep taking it all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Could I join pls?  I’m pupo as of today and will test in 2 weeks.  Fairy dust to all ladies in waiting 🥰


----------



## jh80 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi all, I'm new here, had 6 cycles and currently 8dp5dt on the seventh fresh. Tested two days ago and got a negative. So scared for Friday! 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi JH. Good luck to you too. I’m 9dp5dt and OTD is tomorrow. I tested last night and it was negative. So didn’t want to waste a test this morning. I’m not feeling it al all. 

I’ve contacted my clinic so hope I can get going again soon with my frozen one.


----------



## jh80 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi curlygirl, thanks for the luck, I really need it after six cycles with no sign of a BFP. I hope you can move forward with the frozen embryo as soon as you want to. X

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jh80 (Jun 7, 2019)

How you feeling today curlygirl? I'm not feeling it either, got serious PMT symptoms.


Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

OtD negative so I’m definitely out although my clinic want me to get a blood test to confirm so I’ll stsy on the drugs until then. 

Next FET cycle will be slightly different. 

So good luck to you all and hope to speak to you on other boards in the future x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all! Hoping to join in with the fun of waiting! Just had 2 Frosties put back in today....! Feeling nervous about it all and I have no idea how I’m going to get through the next 2 weeks! 😬


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi FM86

Welcome!

Sorry to hear OTD negative Curlygirl. Best of luck for your next FET. Good to hear that they are making some changes. I might do a ERA test to find out my implantation window before I do my last FET.

My OTD is tomorrow. Starting to feel a bit nervous.

x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

andromedaE9 - how did it go?

Have a nasty sore throat and to top it off I’ve just started bleeding(dtp 3)...think I’m out of the game already ☹


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi FM86

I got a BFP yesterday morning. Pleased as it is our first BFP ever but I have been advised by my clinic to repeat the test tomorrow so will keep you posted.  

Sorry to hear about the bleeding . Are you on a medicated or natural cycle? I've been told to inject extra progesterone if that happens. Will you be able to call your clinic? Keep us posted. 

x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Congratulations!!!! That is amazing news 😀

On estradiol and cyclogest. Started using an extra pessary now it’s seems to be getting more constant now 😔 I’ve emailed the clinic will call tomorrow, don’t think they will be able to do much tho


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

andromedaE9 CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Lolawishes (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies, hope you don’t mind me jumping on. This is my 2 IVF cycle but first 2ww. OTD is tomorrow and for the last few days I have been really bloated and gets worse after I eat! Could it be OHSS? I have no other symptoms but thought if it was OHSS i would have had symptoms earlier? Help!


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all, thought I would jump on this thread as I am in my 2ww although don’t test until 5/7/19. I transferred a 4BA yesterday and everything went well. Hope everyone is feeling okxx

Lolawishes I’m taking it it is a fresh cycle? How many eggs did they get from you? I has OHSS and the clinic wouldn’t let me go ahead with a fresh transfer when I devolved it


----------



## Lolawishes (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Lori84, yes fresh cycle I had 19 eggs collected, showed no signs of OHSS so had 5 day transfer. I’m not on day 11p5dt and bloating only starting a few days ago


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Lolawishes, they got 32 from me but 19 is a lot too, you should maybe give your clinic a call and see if they suggest anything, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Lolawishes (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks Lori84, il have to wait until Monday, Sunday’s are emergency only! So hard to know know u should be feeling what’s normal and what’s not!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join your thread?  I'm trying for a sibling for my DS who is now 3.5 and I'm a single woman using donor sperm.  I've had 4 x FET, 4 x IUI, 3 x IVF (including 2 x fresh and 2 x frozen embryos transferred) since the beginning of 2017 when I started trying again.

I'm on 7DP5DT following transfer of a frozen 3BB embryo.  It's been a strange week of ups and downs so far, as the 2WW always is!  After transfer last Sunday, I had some mild cramps just afterwards which I put down to the procedure.  A few more mild cramps on 1 and 2DP5DT (although they could have been imagined), but I had a lot of intense cramps on the evening of 3DP5DT which were definitely not imagined.  Lower backache from 3DP5DT until now (most of the time).  No more cramping since 3DP5DT, then today I had cramping, pulling and stretching sensations for about 40 minutes.  I tested using FRER on 4, 5, 6 and 7DP5DT.  Stark white BFNs on 4 and 5DP5DT.  On 6DP5DT, I had what I thought was an extremely (and I mean extremely) faint line which was almost invisible, and I could only see it in a certain light.  I tested again today and had a slightly clearer line but still extremely faint.  But the line today was photographable, whereas the one yesterday was definitely not.  Not getting my hopes up as I've been here before but it's nice to see something which might progress.  OTD is 27th!

Sending positive wishes to everyone in their 2WWs and looking forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Lori good luck!
Shooting star fingers crossed for you-lots of symptoms and of course it's always a mindgame isn't it?  You don't have long at all to test now so just keep super distracted and get through to the 27th.
I tested this morning.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Lolawishes, How did you get on with your clinic?

shootingstar777, sounds like you have had good symptoms 

pattycake, how did your test go?

ATM I am starting to feel sickly, now this happened last time but I am trying not to think too much about that as I am trying not to compare my last cycle, although that is easier said than done!!


----------

